# Handy tip: SafeMSI.exe



## Chris (Mar 15, 2007)

http://www.jsifaq.com/SF/Tips/Tip.aspx?id=9233

Plain and simple, allows you to start the MS Installer service while in Safe Mode.


----------



## Rev2010 (Mar 15, 2007)

Awesome man thanks! I've been wanting to be able to run the Windows Installer in safe mode at times when working with PC's at work. Thanks for sharing  


Rev.


----------

